# Born Pretty Store Leopard Print Glasses with Red Bow



## shessogirlie (May 18, 2012)

I could not believe how cute these glasses were and for less than 5 bucks! They are great quality and just too freaking cute!


----------



## funkychik02 (May 20, 2012)

Link? Picture?


----------



## shellygrrl (May 22, 2012)

Covert spam?


----------



## PRESIDENTslim (Jul 14, 2012)

pic??


----------



## KarmaB (Jul 15, 2012)

LOL, totally spam!


----------

